# hast.conf - unable to parse configuration



## chriswebber (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd like to configure exec script on split-brain issue but I can't find proper syntax:

```
resource myHast {
  exec /usr/local/sbin/myScript.sh
      on server1 {
                 local /dev/da1
                 remote server2
                }
     on server2 {
                 local /dev/da1
                 remote server1
                }
```
and this configuration is proper (hastctl(8) runs without errors )

But how can I add information about event (split-brain) and resource (myHast)
configuration like:

```
exec /usr/local/sbin/myScript.sh split-brain hast1
```
isn't good:

`hastctl status myHast` give:

```
[ERROR] Unable to parse configuration file at line 1 near 'split-brain': syntax error
```


----------

